# I'm so confused !!!



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been having HYPO symptoms for awhile now. I finally have chalked it all up to just getting older. My Ra test came back negative, so did my ANA. My antimicrosomal test came back 76.34 or I guess it's called the peroxidase test. which is elevated.

My Thyroglobulin is 5.7 (0.5-55.0)
Antithyroglobulin ab <20 (0-40)
Thyroid Stimulating Immun. 21 (0-139)

Waiting for something called Antithyroglobulin AN to come back, not sure what that is. Sed rate also came back elevated.

I am wondering if I could have problems brewing with my thyroid. My peroxidase test four years ago was negative, thats when I had HYPERthyroidism. I am just confused.

Any ideas would be helpful.

Kim 
Thanks alot


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> I have been having HYPO symptoms for awhile now. I finally have chalked it all up to just getting older. My Ra test came back negative, so did my ANA. My antimicrosomal test came back 76.34 or I guess it's called the peroxidase test. which is elevated.
> 
> My Thyroglobulin is 5.7 (0.5-55.0)
> Antithyroglobulin ab <20 (0-40)
> ...


You could still be hyper. While your TSI is not incredibly high, it is still there.

What symptoms seem hypo to you?

What thyroid med are you on if any and how much? How was your hyperthyroidism treated?


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

I was treated in Aug. 2008 with Methimazole...I only took it for about 6 months...and the doctor called one day and said that I needed to stop taking the meds immed. because my TSH was like 45.26. Since then I have kept any eye on it and everything has been stable since. I have a nodule on the right side that is solid but is only 3 mm big. I have had weight gain in the last 2 years. 2 years ago I weighed 113 and now I weigh 158. My hair is coming out alot while brushing it etc, I feel so tired like I have no energy all the time. The only thing that is weird, is that I have been sweating like crazy, not sure if thats from weight gain?

Thanks alot


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

One more question...my peroxidase test came back elevated as well...0-34 and it was almost 77.00. All of this is confusing...lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> I was treated in Aug. 2008 with Methimazole...I only took it for about 6 months...and the doctor called one day and said that I needed to stop taking the meds immed. because my TSH was like 45.26. Since then I have kept any eye on it and everything has been stable since. I have a nodule on the right side that is solid but is only 3 mm big. I have had weight gain in the last 2 years. 2 years ago I weighed 113 and now I weigh 158. My hair is coming out alot while brushing it etc, I feel so tired like I have no energy all the time. The only thing that is weird, is that I have been sweating like crazy, not sure if thats from weight gain?
> 
> Thanks alot


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah; I think you are flipping back hyper and I cannot urge you strongly enough to get another ultra-sound and possibly FNA to make sure you don't have cancer. Solid is not a good word when it comes to nodules.

I and many others gained weight while hyper. It was a mess and very very misleading as far as symptoms go.

Your symptoms sound hyper to me.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

It's funny, because I feel that I have had some HYPER symptoms, but more HYPO. The nodule they said was solid....but it's so small. Could something so small be cancer, I thought cancer grew? My nodule is smaller than it was when I was first diagnosed with HYPER. Funny thing is, I had two nodules on each side, they are all gone except the one on the right side. I go Thursday for another Ultrasound. I will let you know what they find, if anything. I thought maybe I was going HYPO...but maybe not...Having some TSI antibodies and an elevated peroxidase, was very confusing...I guess I still have sooo much to learn. My peroxidase test was negative when I was first diagnosed HYPER...NOW it's elevated...the wonderful thyroid...  Thanks so much for responding..I really appreciate it..I feel like I have been on a roller coaster. The doctors thought I had other things, like RA or Lupus etc...but all along I feel as if it's my thyroid.

Thanks alot...


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry I keep posting, but I had another thought. If I was going HYPER, wouldn't my TSH be low? When I was diagnosed with HYPER my TSH was like 0.007.

Thanks again... :


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> It's funny, because I feel that I have had some HYPER symptoms, but more HYPO. The nodule they said was solid....but it's so small. Could something so small be cancer, I thought cancer grew? My nodule is smaller than it was when I was first diagnosed with HYPER. Funny thing is, I had two nodules on each side, they are all gone except the one on the right side. I go Thursday for another Ultrasound. I will let you know what they find, if anything. I thought maybe I was going HYPO...but maybe not...Having some TSI antibodies and an elevated peroxidase, was very confusing...I guess I still have sooo much to learn. My peroxidase test was negative when I was first diagnosed HYPER...NOW it's elevated...the wonderful thyroid...  Thanks so much for responding..I really appreciate it..I feel like I have been on a roller coaster. The doctors thought I had other things, like RA or Lupus etc...but all along I feel as if it's my thyroid.
> 
> Thanks alot...


Kimmie; ultra-sounds have their limitations. If I were wearing your shoes, I would insist on RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

Ultra-sound limitations http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid

Thyroid cancer in patients with hyperthyroidism.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418


----------

